# Trimac/Abei Puffer & Fahaka Pics..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

My Photography will get better. I haven't used my camera in a while lol. Cowis has me beat by miles & miles. :bigsmile:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhh young grasshopper i will teach u soon!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I really like your new trimac....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya he sure is rockn eh. lol such a personality. he will only eat pellets from walmart and not the NLS from J&L.. cheap s.o.b.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Abe's; love his setup too.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man!...good to hear from ya..


----------

